# "Religious Remarks"



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone has posted on the "Main" topic section about religious remarks being made on the forum. 
I know I should not let this bother me, but, is it just me or does anyone else take offense to this? I think I should be able to say a prayer for someone or ask someone if I can pray for them anytime I want to without someone trying to keep me for doing it. I think I should be able to say "God is so Good" when someone finds a good deal or they get a pattern figured out. 
Now, my blood pressure is high because I just sent a message under that topic and I know I am going to be getting alot of flack for not being 'Politically Correct" and I don't want to hear them. So, guess I just won't read anymore on that post. 
What I would like to see happen is that all Christians would stand up for their rights and post under that forum issue. 
If you want to make a statement about the love of God for us and our desire to keep God in the forefront would you please go and post on this issue? I think it would be a good thing for these people to know that we have rights too. If you choose to stand up, thank you for not being ashamed of our Father.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I could tell you were upset. I think some people just "expect" others to bow down and bend to THEIR way of thinking. I think you are wrong about getting flack. The majority of people are very acceptable and understanding of other's beliefs. 

I am not a particularly religious person, but I respect that you may be and that your beliefs are part of who you are and how you express yourself whether it be related to knitting or not.

How can you be expected to "filter" that out of your speech (writing in this case) it is part of who you are and your views on EVERYTHING INCLUDING KNITTING.

I happen to enjoy "lightening my posts" by (trying to... LOL) insert a little humor and silliness. No one has the right to tell me not to be so silly. It is who I am... how I express myself and how I enjoy communicating. Is it politically correct to write "silly" posts?! Same idea...

I have a problem with people being "politically correct". Our society is getting ridiculous. I have no patience for any of it. If you love God, you are allowed to say that.... in any post, on any thread. Hopefully it relates to the topic at hand, but if not... that is your right as a human being. If we are talking about lifelines and you write.. "Praise our dear lord for giving us lifelines".... it is your RIGHT to express yourself however you choose. You have the RIGHT to state your opinion and not to be criticized for it. 

We live in a free country. We have the right to say what we want, write what we want and express how we feel. SOME people express themselves with religion. Perfectly OK. Perfectly acceptable... what ever religion YOU are, you are free to express your opinions.

If you don't want to be exposed to other people's opinions and suggestions, then you have no business being part of a forum. THAT is the definition of a FORUM...a place to share ideas, suggestions, tips, hints and experiences.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, Amy, and GOD bless you for your kind words. I agree with you whole heartedly.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

There is a difference between praying for someone and praying at someone. Everyone has a right to their own beliefs and that includes the right to not have other people's beliefs imposed on them. So it's hard to know where the line should be drawn. I've seen some religious posts that I found offensive, so I just passed on by them, or answered them with what I hope was a kind reminder that not everybody agrees with them.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Thank you, Amy, and GOD bless you for your kind words. I agree with you whole heartedly.


So do I. And, it's "freedom OF religion" not "freedom FROM religion". The Founding Fathers did not want a single doctrine, state imposed, compelled religion, letting the individual choose what religion to follow or to choose none at all.

Freedom of speech requires tolerance. There are many times I feel "offended" by what has been written but so what. That's my problem.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your sweet posts. Amy you made me feel better and PearlofGreatPrice, you are truly a pearl (that was my MIL name. I always called her "Pearl Buttons"),Raybo your name should be Rainbow, because you put the beauty back where it belongs, and Thorpepper, you made me smile. I love you all dearly and thank you for standing beside me. GROUP HUGS, GROUP HUGS (There is the humor for you Amy!!!LOL


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Thank you all for your sweet posts. Amy you made me feel better and PearlofGreatPrice, you are truly a pearl (that was my MIL name. I always called her "Pearl Buttons"),Raybo your name should be Rainbow, because you put the beauty back where it belongs, and Thorpepper, you made me smile. I love you all dearly and thank you for standing beside me. GROUP HUGS, GROUP HUGS (There is the humor for you Amy!!!LOL


Hugs back. I just wish there was a little more tolerance for the community of believers.


----------



## Yarngrandma (Jul 19, 2011)

Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.

Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.

Matthew 5:11&12


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Yarngrandma said:


> Blessed are ye, when men shall revile you, and persecute you, and shall say all manner of evil against you falsely, for my sake.
> 
> Rejoice, and be exceeding glad: for great is your reward in heaven: for so persecuted they the prophets which were before you.
> 
> Matthew 5:11&12


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

What really "made" my trip to see my Mom through her hip surgery on May 13th, was that her neighbor in the seniors apt. block came to her door that night and said she was praying for my Mom......and she was the only person who told me that . And she came every night , for just a few minutes, and asked how Mom was doing. Before I left to come home, she gave me a little gift of a ceramic moose , in a cute knitted sweater, with the name of our town, Moose Jaw. What makes this special to me is that she is a lady of limited mental capacity, and has some physical disabilities as well, born with cleft palet (sp.?) and it was not surgically repaired properly....so people call her "tongue tied."
Some of the seniors in this apt. blk. don't think she should be living here with regular folk. So they are not always nice to her. My Aunt told me that her parents gave her up for adoption when she was born, and I expect she has seen alot of foster homes. I just think that "Angels" come in many disguises, and she was my angel while I was visiting there. 
I'm not afraid to speak up for my "faith." But when I was first "born again" I know I alienated some people....family included. I was just SOOO excited to leave the old life behind, and be able to start fresh, forgiven, and a new creation. And God has given me many opportunities to witness for Him, sometimes in very small ways. Maybe we can use this section of "Encouraging Words" to talk about our faith etc. and encourage each other.


----------



## bbbie (May 5, 2011)

a lot of our son brothers, sisters, and husbands died for our right to stand up to what we belive


----------



## jan.ebert (Jun 2, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I could tell you were upset. I think some people just "expect" others to bow down and bend to THEIR way of thinking. I think you are wrong about getting flack. The majority of people are very acceptable and understanding of other's beliefs.
> 
> I am not a particularly religious person, but I respect that you may be and that your beliefs are part of who you are and how you express yourself whether it be related to knitting or not.
> 
> ...


Thank you Amy - you covered my thoughts exactly. I believe that my beliefs come through from the way I live my life and I do not deny my personal beliefs - nor do I attack in any way others personal beliefs. I do stand up when someone is being unfairly attacked - not only online but in my daily living. I live in a very diverse art community and try to respect the right of others . This is an open community of people who have one things in common with all those who come here - we are knitters. So let us share with each other our knitting ideas and help to others and get on with it.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with Amy! I would love to remark on your post, but I don't know how to find it. I'm LOCKED OUT OF KP since yesterday when I accidentally hit "Spam" and tried immediately to un-spam but apparently that didn't work.
Today Administration said I can come on and read via the main page and comment, but no emails until after Aug 20. BUMMER. 

I keep thinking I might just reregister under a new name for now and email address, but then I'd lose all those wonderful files and bookmarks! 

Anyhow, Good luck with your post area and I'm with you completely. We have the right to free speech. To bad we don't have an "Unfriend" button and if they don't want to see anything from us, then they won't have to. I say, keep posting your faith. It's part of who you are!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

God Bless you DonnieK and all who recognize what freedom of speech is...and I have to add that if you are afraid to express yourself in a way that gives glory to God you know as well as I do that it a fairly recent change in our society and a shameful one. Hugs to all!


----------



## Tommier (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank You everyone. We, the people, as Christians have as much right as anyone. Imposing is not what we do, we want you to join us in celebration. You are always welcome, you are always invited, and you are always loved, but, it is Your choice to accept the invitation or not. If someone has tried to impose on you, then I'm sorry and ask for forgiveness. That is not Christians intention. We all stumble. Personally I like the posts. If you don't like it then don't read it, simple as that, however, you may get something out of it, the same way I have received education from other religions. 
May God Bless America and May God Bless Everyone. 

For you formed my inmost being. You knit me together in my mother's womb. Ps: 139:13 NIV


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dorothymaybell (Oct 28, 2013)

everybody has a right to have there own beliefs if some don't like what is written just skip it gods love to all who believe he keeps us all safe and loves all we should feel sorry for those who judge stay calm god is always with us


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I could tell you were upset. I think some people just "expect" others to bow down and bend to THEIR way of thinking. I think you are wrong about getting flack. The majority of people are very acceptable and understanding of other's beliefs.
> 
> I am not a particularly religious person, but I respect that you may be and that your beliefs are part of who you are and how you express yourself whether it be related to knitting or not.
> 
> ...


Amen to that Amy ..........we are getting too much of the Politically Correct nonsense ( I have stated my views on PC many times) Glad to see a post from you I have missed your
advice and houmour X :thumbup:


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

"Well said DonnieK: We all have a free will and there is not one person on earth who can change that - so I just post what I feel will be of value "even to one person out there" and others have a "free will" to either read it or not. Any contradictory remarks are just ignored by me - I have received "SHOUTINGS" via PM to "STOP POSTING WHAT YOU POST" - I just replied "It is your 'free will' to read it or not - so my KP name is "Hakuna Matata" (at that time) - so when you see that name - just 'feel free' to NOT read any of my posts. I would appreciate that very much. Regards That put that fire out very quickly... and it never flared up again.. Thank God!!!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Rafiki said:


> "Well said DonnieK: We all have a free will and there is not one person on earth who can change that - so I just post what I feel will be of value "even to one person out there" and others have a "free will" to either READ IT or NOT. Any contradictory remarks are just ignored by me - I have received "SHOUTINGS" via PM to "STOP POSTING WHAT YOU POST" - I just replied "It is your 'free will' to read it or not - so my KP name is "Hakuna Matata" (at that time) - so when you see that name - just 'feel free' to NOT read any of my posts. I would appreciate that very much. Regards That put that fire out very quickly... and it never flared up again.. Thank God!!!


I concur with every word 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Someone has posted on the "Main" topic section about religious remarks being made on the forum.
> I know I should not let this bother me, but, is it just me or does anyone else take offense to this? I think I should be able to say a prayer for someone or ask someone if I can pray for them anytime I want to without someone trying to keep me for doing it. I think I should be able to say "God is so Good" when someone finds a good deal or they get a pattern figured out.
> Now, my blood pressure is high because I just sent a message under that topic and I know I am going to be getting alot of flack for not being 'Politically Correct" and I don't want to hear them. So, guess I just won't read anymore on that post.
> What I would like to see happen is that all Christians would stand up for their rights and post under that forum issue.
> If you want to make a statement about the love of God for us and our desire to keep God in the forefront would you please go and post on this issue? I think it would be a good thing for these people to know that we have rights too. If you choose to stand up, thank you for not being ashamed of our Father.


Just you keep on posting dear lady we all learn from you wisdom and experience Those who object can go fly a kite with all the Political Correctness they can muster XX


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

scottishlass said:


> Just you keep on posting dear lady we all learn from you wisdom and experience Those who object can go fly a kite with all the Political Correctness they can muster XX


I totally concur with every word posted here... Bravo...


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Good for you SL. You have my 100% support. That's why we have the Forum page. It's interesting what the others say whether we agree or not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Someone has posted on the "Main" topic section about religious remarks being made on the forum.
> I know I should not let this bother me, but, is it just me or does anyone else take offense to this? I think I should be able to say a prayer for someone or ask someone if I can pray for them anytime I want to without someone trying to keep me for doing it. I think I should be able to say "God is so Good" when someone finds a good deal or they get a pattern figured out.
> Now, my blood pressure is high because I just sent a message under that topic and I know I am going to be getting alot of flack for not being 'Politically Correct" and I don't want to hear them. So, guess I just won't read anymore on that post.
> What I would like to see happen is that all Christians would stand up for their rights and post under that forum issue.
> If you want to make a statement about the love of God for us and our desire to keep God in the forefront would you please go and post on this issue? I think it would be a good thing for these people to know that we have rights too. If you choose to stand up, thank you for not being ashamed of our Father.


Amen!


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

For you formed my inmost being. You knit me together in my mother's womb. Ps: 139:13 NIV

SEE even GOD knits!!! LOL How's that for humor Amy? I hope you know it is a joke.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Would incourage all who are Christian s to join topic "Prayer list." (general chit chat)

We all need someone or something that needs our help and we can help others by praying for them. 

We need to pray now more then ever.

If God before us who can be against us.


----------

